# enjoying technology



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Here I sit, watching UFC PPV on my satellite, surfing PT on my Android phone drinking a beer that tells me when its cold... Ah technology!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm playing pool with a dude in India. 

Moosehead


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm a taper , reading a paint talk forum


----------

